# Do these jd eggs look fertile



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Finally decided to pu my male and female in my 55 by themselves and they've only been in there about a week. Well yesterday the female decided to lay eggs but I'm not sure if theyre are fertile


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

They look fertile, if they stay that color then you'll know for sure. Eggs that aren't fertile will turn white. Also it'll only take about 3-4 days before they hatch and then another 3-4 days before the fry go free swimming.

What are you going to do with all the fry? Leave them with the parents or are you going to pull them and try to raise them?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll probably keep them with the parents because the cichlids in my 125 would make short work of them and my 10 gallon hasnt been setup yet. I didn't think they would lay eggs so quick. If they don't make it I'll try to have the ten gallon set up by next spawn.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it normal if some of the eggs turn white or does that mean none have been fertilized. I hope my males not infertile from the harsh conditions he was in


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

The white ones are definately no good, That does not mean that none were fertilized. You'll just have to keep watching and see what happens.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok thanks guys for the quick responses. They should hatch by friday or saturday. I'm really excited because this is my first pair that I have actually got to mate and I've had a breeding pair of convicts lol. The convicts would always show breeding behavior but the female never laid eggs.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs. Keep us posted if/when you get wigglers!


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

just checked on them this morning and all the eggs were gone except a few white ones. i was really disappointed. then i look really closely into the rocks on the other side of the aquarium and there i see about 200 little wrigglers bunched up together. i cant wait to see what the look like in a few weeks.   :fish: :fish:


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

Congradulations! :dancing:


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks ill post pics when they start free swimming


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats! Mine just laid eggs for the first time as well. Did your parents start lip locking after they were laid? Mine were nice to each other until this morning. Now the female isn't allowed near the eggs... Sorry, not meaning to hijack your tread but curious if we were dealing with the same issues.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

No they actually didn't even show pairing behavior except the female pushing the male a little bit. They never fight or liplock at all it's crazy they don't do anything I've heard normal pairs do


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

The male doesn't act as protective as the female. The female actually flares up at me and the male just kinda watches.


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool deal! Good luck to you! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

They finally started free swimming today I couldn't get a good pic because there so small. But the mom keep them in a spot the filter ( I hope non get sucked up) there are a couple in a different spot but the mom keeps on picking them up and putting them back by the filter so that's why I can't get that great of a pic


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

The pic makes them look like their still
wrigglers but they are all swimming around


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

:fish: =D> :dancing: Cant wait to see them grow up! opcorn:


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! I've never had cichlid fry before, but just got a convict pair and hope they'll spawn in a few weeks 

I can't wait to see your fry get older


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

You should cover the intake tube of your filter or you will lose some fry. I like to get a sponge filter sponge and slip it onto the intake. This cuts down the gph but the sponge will add extra filtration so I think it makes up for it. In a pinch you can put panty hose on it as well but I find the panty hose clogs and you'll need to clean it pretty often.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

jason_nj said:


> You should cover the intake tube of your filter or you will lose some fry. I like to get a sponge filter sponge and slip it onto the intake. This cuts down the gph but the sponge will add extra filtration so I think it makes up for it. In a pinch you can put panty hose on it as well but I find the panty hose clogs and you'll need to clean it pretty often.


Like this?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... n=SHOP+FOR


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> jason_nj said:
> 
> 
> > You should cover the intake tube of your filter or you will lose some fry. I like to get a sponge filter sponge and slip it onto the intake. This cuts down the gph but the sponge will add extra filtration so I think it makes up for it. In a pinch you can put panty hose on it as well but I find the panty hose clogs and you'll need to clean it pretty often.
> ...


Yes that'll work.


----------

